# Need help choosing between two chef knifes



## Ashrum (Jul 19, 2018)

I am trying decide between two chef knifes not sure which would be better to try. The knifes i am trying to decide between are JCK Original Kagayaki R-2 Clad Series KGR2-3 Gyuto and JCK Hattori Forums FH Series Gyuto. I knot sure which would perform better overall (edge retention, cutting performance and durability). The JCK Original Kagayaki R-2 Clad Series KGR2-3 is a clad R2 steel, stainless on both sides of blades with R2 steel cutting core and CK Hattori Forums FH Series Gyuto is a solid VG-10 steel blade. Hattori is a more renowned knife maker but that does not necessarily mean it is a better knife. Does anyone have any experience with these knifes and know which might be the better choice.


----------



## Ashrum (Jul 19, 2018)

No the one i am referring to is without the Damascus cladding https://japanesechefsknife.com/prod...i-r-2-clad-series-kgr2-3-gyuto-210mm-8-2-inch, it has 3 layers stainless steel clad on both sides of the R2 core.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Do you live in Europe or the States?


----------



## Ashrum (Jul 19, 2018)

I Lin in the United States in the northeastern coastal area


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Is thus your first japanese knife? R2 would be a big jump from what you're used to. Edge retention doesnt mean much if your knife is chipped and you have to sharpen anyway.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Saw your dual-post on KKF. My thoughts are that you already have a very good knife in R2, and VG-10 is such a boring steel to use, a relative pita to sharpen and, though it will take a sharp edge, doesn't hold a sharp edge for long. So I'd recommend my favorite all around steel SRS-15, particularly in the form of the Geshin Kagero. Fully stainless and hard yet shows some toughness and sharpens easy. Takes a screaming edge for stainless, almost as good as R2, but much better in that it holds its sharp considerably longer, it just laughs at the board. The gyuto has a nice flat spot, and they are relatively thin at the edge, and enough convexity for decent food release. The 240 is right at your cut off, and it's in stock for a change:
https://www.japaneseknifeimports.co.../gesshin-kagero-240mm-powdered-steel-gyuto-nt


----------



## Ashrum (Jul 19, 2018)

rick alan said:


> Saw your dual-post on KKF. My thoughts are that you already have a very good knife in R2, and VG-10 is such a boring steel to use, a relative pita to sharpen and, though it will take a sharp edge, doesn't hold a sharp edge for long. So I'd recommend my favorite all around steel SRS-15, particularly in the form of the Geshin Kagero. Fully stainless and hard yet shows some toughness and sharpens easy. Takes a screaming edge for stainless, almost as good as R2, but much better in that it holds its sharp considerably longer, it just laughs at the board. The gyuto has a nice flat spot, and they are relatively thin at the edge, and enough convexity for decent food release. The 240 is right at your cut off, and it's in stock for a change:
> https://www.japaneseknifeimports.co.../gesshin-kagero-240mm-powdered-steel-gyuto-nt


The gesshin-kagero look like a nice Knife and it would be interesting to try a different steel as you mentioned I do already own both Vg-10, SG2 and R2 steel knifes. Do you know how the rust resistance on SRS-15 compares to R2?


----------



## Ashrum (Jul 19, 2018)

Do you know if Geshin Kagero has a 50/50 bevel? While I am right handed one of the other people in my household that cook is left handed.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Stain resistance is identical. I just have the petty which I use for very fine slicing and dicing/chopping of small stuff, like 600 wacks to get through a stalk of celery fine, with .010-.020" thick slivers (it does really take a keen edge and hold it). It is of course 50/50, and I'm fairly certain the Kagero gyuto is 50/50, you can check that with Jon.


----------



## Ashrum (Jul 19, 2018)

rick alan said:


> Stain resistance is identical. I just have the petty which I use for very fine slicing and dicing/chopping of small stuff, like 600 wacks to get through a stalk of celery fine, with .010-.020" thick slivers (it does really take a keen edge and hold it). It is of course 50/50, and I'm fairly certain the Kagero gyuto is 50/50, you can check that with Jon.


I was torn between the cost value of the Takamura HSPS Gyuto Knife and the intrigue of testing out a new powdered steel (SRS-15) one the that i might like better than R2, from the reviews I have read, about a PM steel, until you have mentioned I had not heard of before. I have heard of powdered steels such as SG-2, R2, Crowny-X which are full stainless. Also ZDP-189 and HAP-40 which are semi-stainless, but have no experience with and know little about. So far right now I am leaning towards the GESSHIN KAGERO 240mm, as I find SRS-15 PM you mentioned to be intriguing and I Don't have a Guyto larger than 210mm and have been considering getting 240mm, and even though it is $300, which is at the limit of the budget I was willing to spend.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

When you look at the price of other PM steel knives it's a lot of knife for $300.


----------



## Ashrum (Jul 19, 2018)

I spoke with Jon today and after talking to him I decided to go ahead with GESSHIN KAGERO 240mm. I think it should be a great knife, I can wait to try it out when It arrives.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Congratulations! I don't think it's too late so ask Jon for the initial sharpening.


----------



## Ashrum (Jul 19, 2018)

rick alan said:


> Congratulations! I don't think it's too late so ask Jon for the initial sharpening.


Thanks, already asked him to do initial sharpening


----------

